# I need fursona help!



## Edward4 (Feb 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

I would pick a name that sounds fairly wolf-ish. As for appearance... I guess just whatever colors look good in your head. You could also base their physique off of yourself. That's pretty much what I did. But the appearance of your 'sona should ultimately be up to you.


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I would pick a name that sounds fairly wolf-ish. As for appearance... I guess just whatever colors look good in your head. You could also base their physique off of yourself. That's pretty much what I did. But the appearance of your 'sona should ultimately be up to you.


Thank you for the advice! I will look into the more wolf-ish names. As for colors, I like grey, and blue, but maybe some natural fox color as well.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Edward4 said:


> Thank you for the advice! I will look into the more wolf-ish names. As for colors, I like grey, and blue, but maybe some natural fox color as well.


Sounds cool. Good luck.


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Sounds cool. Good luck.


Now all I have ro do is figure out how to draw him. I SUCK at drawing living things. I tend to stick woth inanimate objects.


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Sounds cool. Good luck.


That is, after I figure out his overall design.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Edward4 said:


> Now all I have ro do is figure out how to draw him. I SUCK at drawing living things. I tend to stick woth inanimate objects.


Hey, good luck. I'm a writer, so I just had mine commissioned.


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Hey, good luck. I'm a writer, so I just had mine commissioned.


What does it mean to have it commissioned?


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

Research pictures on google. Try drawing a regular fox first. Drawing real animals from photographs is easier than just drawing from your head. That is what I did when I was younger. I am there with  you. I want to design my own fursona. I haven't drawn anything for a long time.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Edward4 said:


> What does it mean to have it commissioned?


I paid an artist to draw what I always imagined as my fursona. Used a written description of the character as well as a few reference pictures of characters that looked similar.


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Dolphinboy130 said:


> Research pictures on google. Try drawing a regular fox first. Drawing real animals from photographs is easier than just drawing from your head. That is what I did when I was younger. I am there with  you. I want to design my own fursona. I haven't drawn anything for a long time.


Thanks! I will try that!


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I paid an artist to draw what I always imagined as my fursona. Used a written description of the character as well as a few reference pictures of characters that looked similar.


How mich did you pay for the picture? (I cant pay an artist right now, so this option wouldn't work for me)


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Edward4 said:


> How mich did you pay for the picture? (I cant pay an artist right now, so this option wouldn't work for me)


Sixty dollars for a full reference sheet. But my character is fairly complicated.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 23, 2016)

You could also try free-to-use line bases if you have photoshop! I've also seen people color in bases they've printed off with markers and such, that might help you visualize and maybe give it to an artist later if you commission them! Artists LOVE visual references because sometimes written references are difficult to draw from! For example, with a little googling I found this free to use male fox base: www.furaffinity.net: 3-View Character Sheet - Male Fox by orange04 and as long as you credit the original artist you can even post it and share it with any artists you may commission in the future! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 23, 2016)

stablercake said:


> You could also try free-to-use line bases if you have photoshop! I've also seen people color in bases they've printed off with markers and such, that might help you visualize and maybe give it to an artist later if you commission them! Artists LOVE visual references because sometimes written references are difficult to draw from! For example, with a little googling I found this free to use male fox base: www.furaffinity.net: 3-View Character Sheet - Male Fox by orange04 and as long as you credit the original artist you can even post it and share it with any artists you may commission in the future!
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you very much! I will try this. I can't get my fursona commissioned because I'm 14, and it's actually a secret that I'm a furry, so I wouldn't be able to buy one without anyone knowing.


----------



## xofrats (Feb 23, 2016)

When you have a decent description of your fursona you can always try osting it on the art exchange here on this forum: forums.furaffinity.net: Art Exchange & Trades
Set the prefix to "request" and ask nicely for someone to draw your fursona and post what you got.
There's a lot of nice artist out there that do free request.


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 23, 2016)

xofrats said:


> When you have a decent description of your fursona you can always try osting it on the art exchange here on this forum: forums.furaffinity.net: Art Exchange & Trades
> Set the prefix to "request" and ask nicely for someone to draw your fursona and post what you got.
> There's a lot of nice artist out there that do free request.


Okay, thanks for the advice!


----------



## MAGIKzMushroom (Feb 23, 2016)

Well it always helps to have examples, so here is mine. I didn't get round to quite finishing it but it gives you a rough idea!

Serwolf (half wolf half sergal) Fursona Info:
Personality: friendly, kind, caring, loyal, cute, shy at first but outgoing with good friends. Accepts others for who they are. somewhat lazy. not usually aggressive but turns feral when angered a lot. understanding.
Height: 6 ft 7 in
Build: big, natural muscular build, but a little heavy, The man version of curvy. very fluffy and fairly thick fur.
Likes: Video games, music, accepting people, other animals, cooking and eating, hanging out with friends and meeting new people.
Dislikes: haters, closed-minded people with strong opinions, people who lay in bed all day,
Looks: dark teal, cyan highlights and some pink in places, has darker fur on his "beard and hair".


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 23, 2016)

MAGIKzMushroom said:


> Well it always helps to have examples, so here is mine. I didn't get round to quite finishing it but it gives you a rough idea!
> 
> Serwolf (half wolf half sergal) Fursona Info:
> Personality: friendly, kind, caring, loyal, cute, shy at first but outgoing with good friends. Accepts others for who they are. somewhat lazy. not usually aggressive but turns feral when angered a lot. understanding.
> ...


Thanks! I think that this could be my little project for today.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just remember, less is more. Feel free to add personal touches that you like, but don't go too overboard.


----------



## Edward4 (Feb 23, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Just remember, less is more. Feel free to add personal touches that you like, but don't go too overboard.


By personal touches, do you mean traits that I have?


----------



## malibu (Feb 23, 2016)

Personal touches can be unique things that separate your character from a regular fox, they don't have to be based on things that you have, but they could be. Like an earring or a bracelet. Or maybe even a specific type of marking.


----------

